# Klonopin pros and cons?



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I've been shy a long time but that shyness has escalated into terror. When i was in highschool i was outgoing. It had alot of friends, i always had more of a problem with things like speaking in front of a class or things of that nature, but i could always communicate with people just fine.

After i dropped out of high school i lost connection with a few friends. Then a few more and a few more until i got down to the point of only hanging out with the same six friends every weekend.

Weekends are the only time i go out, and always with the same group. Now i realize i cannot cope with the most basic of social situations. I can only handle interacting with the people i know very well. Infact when i interact with people i havent seen for a while, even family, i start to freak. Somewhere along the lines of my voice breaking, eyes wondering, hands shaking, or face blushing they can see somethings wrong.

I'm not one to believe in medication. When i first started shutting myself in my house everyday i saw a therapist and he gave me paxil to ease my depression. In alot of ways it did help. But while it helped i felt different. I didnt feel like myself and decided to cope with my problems naturaly. But this extreme SA ive developed is not something i can cope with naturly. I really feel i need some type of med to calm me down when i need it, to help me get out and get a job.

I was wondering what success, if any, has been experienced with klonopin. And what side-effects, if any, were felt after discontinued use. I've heard many places on the web that this has been the best treatment for S.A. Please dont respond if your going to tell me that drugs will only mask my problems. I feel thats true, and agree with you, but i dont have the time and patients to work this problem out by myself. My parents want to kick me out of the house because im unemployed, and in the next weeks i will be uninsured because of my age. If theres even the slightes chance of klonopin helping me, i am going to have to take it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Klonopin helps take away some of my anxiety. When I was first on it for 6 months straight daily use and then I stopped, I experienced some withdrawal. I was weak, dizzy, nauseous etc. That lasted for a few hours then it was gone. Ever since Ive taken klonopin as needed. I take 1-2 mgs at once now when needed. Thats like 1-2 times a week.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

klonspim will help
paxil may also help for your anxiety but takes severasl weeks to work

both go well together


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



arthur56 said:


> klonspim will help
> paxil may also help for your anxiety but takes severasl weeks to work
> 
> both go well together


I wont take anti-depressents ive been down that road before and absolutely hated it. To me it felt like i was a different person, like my whole thought process was altered. Obviously any medicine will make you feel different, but my immediate impression of paxil was that this drug simply should not be taken. Really want to try klonopin though.

I went on a vacation about six months ago to florida. Me and my mom are very anxious about flying, shes worse then me, but even so every other time i've flown im constantly thinking of crazy scenerios of what could happen. I dont let them bother me much, but they'd be constantly there. But when i flew six months ago (before my SA had gotten so extreme) we had gotten some klonopin for the flight, and it was the easiest flight ive ever experienced. No bad thoughts whatsoever, just enjoyed my peanuts.

Im hoping it can ease me my SA down a bit as well.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

Noca said:


> Klonopin helps take away some of my anxiety. When I was first on it for 6 months straight daily use and then I stopped, I experienced some withdrawal. I was weak, dizzy, nauseous etc. That lasted for a few hours then it was gone. Ever since Ive taken klonopin as needed. I take 1-2 mgs at once now when needed. Thats like 1-2 times a week.


If the doctor/psyciatrist says its okay to take as needed, id like to do that as well. It seems theres times where my anxiety is mild, times when its bad, and times when its horrible, so i dont think taking it on a schedule is the right route for me.

thanks for the input


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

klonopin can work wonders. 

pros? it can suppress your anxiety for an extended amount of time and it is fairly potent so a little goes a long way. although, i'm sure as you start taking it you will begin to discover so many more pros than the above. 

cons? first couple times taking it you can experience a little drowsiness, but this will go away once you get used to the effects. i have not experienced any other negative side effects from klonopin.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Klonopin tastes sweet when you dissolve it under your tongue.


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

Klonopin definitely eases your thoughts, that's why it helps reduce SA most of the cases.
You wrote about not being yourself when you had been on celexa... I've heard alot of people saying that nardil really let them be themselves, but anyway that's what all SA sufferer feel.


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

longway said:


> Klonopin definitely eases your thoughts, that's why it helps reduce SA most of the cases.
> You wrote about not being yourself when you had been on celexa... I've heard alot of people saying that nardil really let them be themselves, but anyway that's what all SA sufferer feel.


When i was taking paxil ( is that celexa?) i really didnt have SA like i do now. Just mild shyness. And i dont know theres just something about that drug that i didint like. Im just not into the ssri's or whatever their called. It seems that when i took klonopin a long time ago to ease my nerves for a plane flight, they did just that, eased my nerves.

Paxil made me feel as if my original perception of life and everything that goes with it was being altered. I reacted differently to situations then i would have before, i felt different, i thought different. Just didnt feel like me, and i cared about absolutely nothing, mentally numb. Kinda freaked me out so i quite taking them before i went past 20 mgs.


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



LDG 124 said:


> klonopin can work wonders.
> 
> pros? it can suppress your anxiety for an extended amount of time and it is fairly potent so a little goes a long way. although, i'm sure as you start taking it you will begin to discover so many more pros than the above.
> 
> cons? first couple times taking it you can experience a little drowsiness, but this will go away once you get used to the effects. i have not experienced any other negative side effects from klonopin.


Good to hear. Maybe it could work well for me, weird i've never been this excited over medication. But if it really can ease down my anxiety theres reason to be excited. Gonna have to give it a try.

"No sense mentioning these bats i though. The poor ******* will see them soon enough."


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

*And by the way*

Do you guys have an opinion on taking klonopin on a scheduled bases opposed to as needed? Especially for someone new to the drug.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: And by the way*



NeverEverEnds said:


> Do you guys have an opinion on taking klonopin on a scheduled bases opposed to as needed? Especially for someone new to the drug.


Experiment and see what works best for you. Nobody else can tell you and it's the only way to really find out.

I take large amounts of Xanax (10 mg a day) and I have no strict schedule. The amount & timing of my Xanax doses vary greatly depending on the situation. That's what works for me. Others couldn't stand the way I do it and would complain of anxiety between doses and find they have to stick to a rigid schedule. It's all about what works for you.

Unlike Xanax, Klonopin is slower to act so it may be harder to take when needed as it takes longer to kick in. It also lasts longer, so you're not munching pills all day long like me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Klonopin tastes sweet when you dissolve it under your tongue.


I still prefer Xanax even if it has the bitter medicinal taste you'd likely expect from a pill.


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:*



UltraShy said:


> NeverEverEnds said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys have an opinion on taking klonopin on a scheduled bases opposed to as needed? Especially for someone new to the drug.
> ...


Well i have taken both valium and klonopin. Valium i almost know i cant take because a long time ago i took them recreationally and built up a tolerence. Didnt seem to matter how long i waited before taking them again, they still did near nothing.

Through a few bad experiences and a year and a half of prohbation for possesion of cannabis i smartened up though, and have been clean for about 3 years now.

I took klonopin for a plane flight a year ago and not only did it ease my nerves, but put me in a happy mood. Im probobly gonna ask for that first, obviously one experience isnt quite enough, but its better then nothing. From the flight there and back i felt like klonopin worked well with me.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re:*



NeverEverEnds said:


> Well i have taken both valium and klonopin. Valium i almost know i cant take because a long time ago i took them recreationally and built up a tolerence. Didnt seem to matter how long i waited before taking them again, they still did near nothing.


Both Valium and Klonopin are in the same class of drugs (benzodiazepines) so they share a cross-tolerance with one another. If klonopin worked it may have been because your tolerance dropped after being clean for 3 years.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: And by the way*



NeverEverEnds said:


> Do you guys have an opinion on taking klonopin on a scheduled bases opposed to as needed? Especially for someone new to the drug.


i think if as needed works for ya, then that is definitely the best route to take since you wont build tolerance up as quickly and you can conserve your pills, too. i'm allowed 2mg a day, but i dont find it necessary so i take 1mg-1.5mg as needed. i average about once or twice a week. however, if you have gad or agorophobia with your sa, and you are literally always feeling anxious then daily use might fit you best as opposed to prn.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If you use klonopin as needed, you bypass any withdrawal symptoms. I cant stand to have 1 more med give me withdrawal. I hate withdrawal from meds when i forget a dose or dont need one.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I only have like a day and a half left worth of Clonazepam left because I'm pretty sure my sister stole the rest. Its supposed to last me till this Saturday and there's only 5 pills left. I've been taking the medicine for over a month now, anyone know if I'll get sick after the day and a half worth is gone? Or should I just take like 1 a day?


----------



## mcap (Mar 17, 2007)

I used to take 1mg three times a day of klonopin. Over the last couple of years its 0.5mg a day...sometimes I take 1.0-1.5mgs of Klonopin If I know I'm going to be in a social situation.

Does cause drowsiness, but I don't care. I have also experienced withdrawl effects if I don't take it for a few days...shaking, dizziness, lethargy, but this all goes away in about a couple of hours.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



AprilEthereal said:


> I only have like a day and a half left worth of Clonazepam left because I'm pretty sure my sister stole the rest. Its supposed to last me till this Saturday and there's only 5 pills left. I've been taking the medicine for over a month now, anyone know if I'll get sick after the day and a half worth is gone? Or should I just take like 1 a day?


depends on how long you've been taking it daily. I would suggest a minimal dose daily until you get a refill. Benzo withdrawal is a *****, it can be worse than effexor withdrawal.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



AprilEthereal said:


> I only have like a day and a half left worth of Clonazepam left because I'm pretty sure my sister stole the rest. Its supposed to last me till this Saturday and there's only 5 pills left. I've been taking the medicine for over a month now, anyone know if I'll get sick after the day and a half worth is gone? Or should I just take like 1 a day?


are these .5mg pills or 1mg? what is your usual dose?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



LDG 124 said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > I only have like a day and a half left worth of Clonazepam left because I'm pretty sure my sister stole the rest. Its supposed to last me till this Saturday and there's only 5 pills left. I've been taking the medicine for over a month now, anyone know if I'll get sick after the day and a half worth is gone? Or should I just take like 1 a day?
> ...


They're 1mg pills and I'm to take 1 tablet 3 times daily.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



AprilEthereal said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > AprilEthereal said:
> ...


i assume that you take all 3mg at once? anyway, being that if you took 1 everyday it would only be 1/3 of the dose that your body is accustomed to, i don't think you would feel beneficial anxyolitic effects. i would stick to your regular dose of 3mg at once (as i'm assuming) and try calling your doctor and explaining the situation, since i know i have been in a similar situation and he refilled the rx early. or else, try taking it prn. dont take it until you feel that you need it. this is very experimental as i have no idea what will happen, but it might be worth a try. it has only been a month, but you are on a fairly high daily dose so i dont know if you would feel any physical withdrawal symptoms. dont let the psychological withdrawal symptoms manifest themselves though, because that will always catalyze further trouble. on another note, you may wanna try tapering your 3mg daily dose, to a 2-3mg prn. like Noca has said, taking your med prn will most likely relieve you from the potential for withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Sometimes I take all 3 at once, about half the time. You really think I should call my doc. and ask for a new prescription? I think he'd think that I was just abusing them and thats not the case at all. Thanks for your help though. I appreciate it.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



AprilEthereal said:


> You really think I should call my doc. and ask for a new prescription? I think he'd think that I was just abusing them and thats not the case at all.


i dont think he would think that. i mean if you were abusing them you would have made the phone call a week after he gave you the rx, but this isn't the case. this is simply 5 days before your next refill.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Its interesting you should ask this as it pertains directly to what I am doing now. I have not taken Klonopin for 2 days now and I have been taking it daily at anywhere from 1-2mg per day for roughly 3-4 months. The only real "withdrawl" I experienced was "the shakes", It is somewhat difficult to control my fine movements because I shake somewhat. My mental emotions are cool as I feel good and everything, no depression or nothin. The shakes did end after I took a 1mg pill roughly 7 hours ago. They have not returned as Klonopin has a long halflife. The reason I did this was to see if I was addicted and to conserve my pills. The withdrawl overall is not that bad compared to what I experienced from Zoloft. I was on that med for months at the 200mg level and even after the slow taper, I felt withdrawl effects for months after. Just weird s_hit like feeling "zaps" when I close and move my eyes. Anywoo, If your anxiety is really bad and you dont respond to other treatments, I think Klonopin is a great med to use on a long term basis because the pros do outweigh the cons for me at least.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



scotthallkevinnash said:


> Its interesting you should ask this as it pertains directly to what I am doing now. I have not taken Klonopin for 2 days now and I have been taking it daily at anywhere from 1-2mg per day for roughly 3-4 months. The only real "withdrawl" I experienced was "the shakes", It is somewhat difficult to control my fine movements because I shake somewhat. My mental emotions are cool as I feel good and everything, no depression or nothin. The shakes did end after I took a 1mg pill roughly 7 hours ago. They have not returned as Klonopin has a long halflife. The reason I did this was to see if I was addicted and to conserve my pills. The withdrawl overall is not that bad compared to what I experienced from Zoloft. I was on that med for months at the 200mg level and even after the slow taper, I felt withdrawl effects for months after. Just weird s_hit like feeling "zaps" when I close and move my eyes. Anywoo, If your anxiety is really bad and you dont respond to other treatments, I think Klonopin is a great med to use on a long term basis because the pros do outweigh the cons for me at least.


I believe you meant you only did this to see if you are "dependent" not "addicted"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Next time I'm going to ask the psychiatrist to up my dose to 1 mg because .5 don't seem to do anything. I'm suppose to take .5 three times a day, but I'm going to take all three at once so that'll be 1.5 mg
It'll help me sleep because for some reason I haven't been able to sleep at the time I normally take my nap before work.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeh I have to agree with Noca on the taking it only as needed.

Ive been taking 1mg twice a day and it literally does nothing for me anymore and Ive only been on it for like 2 months.

So I think Im gonna stop taking it and start using it only as needed because I really cant even tell Im on it anymore.

I know I skipped one day and I had diarhea the whole day but that was it.
Klon is good but once you develop a tolerance its worth nothing imo.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin pros and cons?*



Rob said:


> So I think Im gonna stop taking it and start using it only as needed because I really cant even tell Im on it anymore.


be careful. the only reason you cant tell that youre on it is because your body has obviosuly built up some significant tolerance to the drug. make sure to come off of it slowly and carefully, as to avoid withdrawal symptoms


----------

